# How far will we get in the playoffs?



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

How far? I say being the Suns fan I am...all they way! :biggrin:


----------



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

well it ultimately depends on who we face. if we stay 1-2 with san antonio (either with us as 1 or us as 2), then the suns won't have a chance to play SA until the conference finals. if by the grace of God the spurs lose before the WCF, i think we have a serious shot at the NBA Finals. If the Spurs do make it to the western Conference finals, then it would take a miracle for any team to beat them. In addition, the Mavs and Suns are a push (meaning, i think they're comparable teams, a series could go either way). Rockets are dangerous too. I think those three teams are our most serious opposition to getting to the finals.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Ezmo said:


> well it ultimately depends on who we face. if we stay 1-2 with san antonio (either with us as 1 or us as 2), then the suns won't have a chance to play SA until the conference finals. if by the grace of God the spurs lose before the WCF, i think we have a serious shot at the NBA Finals. If the Spurs do make it to the western Conference finals, then it would take a miracle for any team to beat them. In addition, the Mavs and Suns are a push (meaning, i think they're comparable teams, a series could go either way). Rockets are dangerous too. I think those three teams are our most serious opposition to getting to the finals.


agreed.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

The only teams I am scared of are the Mavs and Spurs. I think we can run with anybody else.

I think the seeds will go like this...

Spurs
Suns
Sonics
Mavs
Kings
Grizz
Rockets
Lakers

Im pretty confident going against the Rockets in the first round, but I hope that the Spurs and Mavs fall in the first round...:gopray:


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Finals loss against New Orleans...


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I got them losing to the Spurs in the Western Conference finals. Then the Spurs lose to the Bulls in the Finals.


----------



## The Main Man (Aug 10, 2004)

Definately the Ultimate Bulls Fan.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

BabyBlueSlugga7 said:


> I got them losing to the Spurs in the Western Conference finals. Then the Spurs lose to the Bulls in the Finals.


 :laugh: Suns and Bulls are going to be in the finals. Suns are going to win :yes:


----------

